# BlobbyLand, Cricket St Thomas.



## AbandonedFP

Located in the sunny (That's a lie) south UK, and hidden in the precision manicured grounds of lakes and gardens in Cricket St Thomas is a forgotten childhood relic being left to crumble. All those familiar with the Noel Edmonds Houseparty show running in the 1990's will remember Mr Blobby as the shows ridiculous mascot. Mr Blobby's house was an attraction some children may have been lucky enough to visit in the short time it was open. The park closed in 1999 and since then has been left to the elements. (And a group of rowdy ravers who destroyed the site in 2009)

Currently there are no plans to do anything with the site, out of sight out of mind.







































Inside has also been totally trashed. There is very little "Blobby" left in the Blobby house. Mainly just the structure. Just wish I'd got to it before the party kicked off...



























The view from above shows how well camoflarged the once colourful house is now, out of sight of the ramblers through Cricket St Thomas.
















IMG]http://i1250.photobucket.com/albums/hh530/AbandonedFootprints/c7142973.jpg[/IMG]

Finally a video of the entire visit. I hope you enjoy.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_MM...8&feature=plcp

Abandoned Footprints. =)


----------



## sonyes

Lovely pics. Looks a great little mooch.


----------



## Bones out

What a fun report!


----------



## UE-OMJ

Excellent report  I used to hate Mr Blobby though...

The video doesnt work


----------



## Romford Reject

I don't know which is sadder...Blobbyland going to rack and ruin or the fact that it was ever built


----------



## flyboys90

That was different!great pics.


----------



## UrbanX

Something different indeed! Cheers for sharing!


----------



## cptpies

Nice and unusual, but I'm sure I'm not alone in saying that the ravers didn't do a good enough job. Mr Blobby was probably the lowest point the Beeb reached in its entire history


----------



## krela

Rowdy ravers were using the site a lot earlier than 2009.


----------



## Munchh

krela said:


> Rowdy ravers were using the site a lot earlier than 2009.



Indeed they were Krela. I lived with Cricket as my back garden for 9 years. 

My brother worked with the birds of prey and helped with walking the elephants around the estate in it's heyday. Two attractions of the place that were infinitely more worthy of having money spent on them. 

Appreciate your effort though OP.


----------



## perjury saint

*Cant make up my mind! Do I quite like it or do utterly despise it?*


----------



## steve2109

Nice one, not seen anything like that before, thanks for posting


----------



## krela

Munchh said:


> Indeed they were Krela. I lived with Cricket as my back garden for 9 years.



Yeah, sorry about that...


----------



## Chairman Meow

Blobby blobby!!


----------



## Ninja Kitten

how cute lol! love it


----------



## urbex13

I have pictures of myself in that house as a 3/4 year old. I'll try to dig out some for reference.


----------



## Fury161

very different report, thanks for posting them for us


----------



## minghis

I used to visit CST regularly, especially for the Wildlife Stages Rallies which used to be held there regularly.

I have to say I can't recall seeing the Blobby bit - whereabouts in the park was it?


----------



## krela

It really wasn't open for that long, they built it not long before Noel's House Party got canned by the beeb and it closed not long after. It was a shit idea and shit place anyway.


----------



## phill.d

Just been looking on the net about this place, apparently it was big news in 2009. 
It featured in the Sun
http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...r-Blobbys-theme-park-cottage-is-in-ruins.html

And Daily Mail
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...s-Mr-Blobby-theme-park-ravers-trash-site.html

After a Captain Stealth posted photos on the internet, the place wasn't so secret anymore


----------



## leehoudini

I thought the general setting of Blobbyland was a wildlife park afterwards and now a hotel. Or is that somewhere else?


----------



## krela

That's the one. Blobbyland was very much off to the side as a separate venture though.


----------



## prettyvacant71

wot an unusual report....smashing shots of a charactor that annoyed EVERYONE in the 90's, i hated him.....big, fat, spotty, all that horrific squealing, the blundering bearded tosser....oh and ofcoarse then there's that dam mr blobby that made noel edmunds almost bareable

thanks for sharin ur mooch....now flatten it


----------



## Munchh

leehoudini said:


> I thought the general setting of Blobbyland was a wildlife park afterwards and now a hotel. Or is that somewhere else?



Cricket St. Thomas was a wildlife park long before the Blobby invasion. The people of Chard and other places in the area held their heads in collective shame when this 'feature' showed up. It was because Edmonds had put money into the park that he was able to build it at all. IIRC he effectively owned the entire estate at one point.

To be fair, his money helped a lot of animals who were otherwise doomed until he got involved. So was it about saving the park animals, or blatant publicity for his latest character? only he knows. The fact is that the park survived (at least for a while) because of his cash injection, so I have mixed feelings.


----------



## Garrattmark

Deal or no deal think that's the future for this place


----------



## LulaTaHula

That is WEIRD. The news reports on it are even weirder! What an explore!


----------



## communist daughter

I think visiting this place will rank highly on my life goals from now on...Thanks for posting!


----------

